# Puppy Working Test



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Has anyone taken part in a puppy working test with their Vizsla? and if so what was the experience like? How much training had you gone through prior to taking it?


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

we are going for one in May... i heard that the puppy ones are easy... and more like obidience and steadiness... i have never had gundog before.. and all we doing is training froom books and we went for 3 gundog club training meetings... will see how it goes... if not you can always go and spectating... then next time you will know how much they expect and what to work on before next one...

Which one you heard of?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I am taking my pup to a Natural Aptitude Test run by the LMC http://www.largemunsterlanderclub.co.uk/field_nat.html to see how she does. I am trying to find out what they need to be able to do for puppy working test. Where are you attending one in May? How old is your Viz?


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Chilli is 14 months now... how old is your girl?

i checked the link you sent and i didn't know about that one when you going? first in Notts or second one?... 

we going to leistershire gundog club WGT and this will be Working Gundog Test for puppies (up to 18mts)... 


MAY 1st.
LEICESTERSHIRE GUNDOG SOCIETY. TILTON. LEICS.
LGS Working Test Schedule(2).doc 
http://www.hprftinfo.co.uk/18912.html


there is a difference beetween Natural Apitiude test and WGT...

If you want details for the one I am going (1st of May in Tilton) send me a pm with your e-mail and i will forward you scheldule and entry form...


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

BTW did you hear about HPRBA? they organizing all day training with Rory Major this year... contact them and if you will get a place it would be great way to learn about how to work and train your V... we going for one this sunday and i cant wait....


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been on HPRBA website and heard about the training days but as I am in East London the training days are always a long way for me to travel. I have a 16 week old girl who I am thinking of doing the Nat with as she is picking everything up so quickly and I think it will be a good starting place. I also have a 16month old boy who I might be up to doing the puppy working test. I have just had a look for it online and cant find anywhere the details of what they will be required to do. Will Pm you.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I think I'm going to enter Chester into the puppy class. I have the details if you need them. It looks fairly straight forward:

Quartering - in puppy class judge just looks for is that they are willing to 'get on' ahead of the handler and covering ground using the wind
Seen retrieve - 20/30 yards
Memory retrieve - walk to heel, drop dummy, walk back and send for dummy
Water retrieve

I'm seeing a gundog trainer on Wed next week just to check he can do all of that stuff and it's not just in my head! then we'll continue practising in our normal gundog classes until May.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Chestermum, looks like there will be a few of us there  looking forward to meeting you both  Lucy (BamBam) did you decide if you coming?


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I've back tracked and decided not to enter Chester into the puppy class. Although I think he can do all of the tests he is still very 'sloppy' and the trainer made a good point that it might knock our confidence a bit if he plays up.

I'm not sure what the standard will be but if it is quite high then we definitely won't be up to scratch. 

She also made a point that I don't need to rush to get him into a puppy test, the novice will be the same tests (maybe over a further distance etc) but will give me a bit longer to work with him.

We're still coming along to see what it's all about


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Chestermum.... it was really good experience... puppy test is relaxed form of testing your pup... we had amazing day


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I missed it?! thought it was on 29th May?

Ow just realised you were talking about one on 1st May. 

I will be gutted if we don't enter one on 29th and Chester could've done it but if the dogs are really good we won't do well at all. Still more practice needed!

Looking forward to the aptitude test next Sat.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

When is the Gundog training classes on a sunday on again Gemma? Rachel had told me it was every other sunday


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeh it's every other Sunday. It's on this weekend. Also he does 1 to 1's and if you go to him it's only £15. I might one of those every other week too


----------

